# Stray cats have gone missing



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I usually feed about 4-5 cats outside.
Now only 2 come around.
the one that I thought was pregnant at one point (I think she has kittens somewhere) and this one cat we had gotten spayed. 

All the other cats I haven't seen in at least 2 days, and they ALWAYS come around to eat. 
Especially this one and grey one.

Do you think someone captured them? 
I am relieved that the population has gone down, but I do miss having them around, even though they pooped in the plants.

It doesn't seem coincidental that the only ones left are the mother cat, and the one that has been spayed.

There is just absolutely no sign of the others.

Any ideas?

Also, I am thinking of capturing the mother cat and getting her spayed, but she has her kittens somewhere. Should I risk doing this? Or will the kittens die?

Should I let them die from lack of their mother being there?
Maybe it's for the best, because my parents won't let me take in anymore kittens. We already have 3 we rescued.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If the mother cat has kittens hold off on spaying her. Her kittens should be ideally independent of her when she is removed from them. I would have the kittens eating at your house when you take her. They will need a good food source and a place to belong while the mom is spayed and held for 3 days to recover at your house.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

The kittens would only need to be away from their mother for 2 days. 
I have to take the risk. I can't have anymore kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Once a cat is spayed I would not release it but give it time to heal. You risk complications if you release her before she has a chance to start healing. Keep her 3 days. Male cats you only need to keep a day when doing TNR but for females its a much more serious invasive surgery.


----------

